# Tribute Video for bunnies lost in 2008



## Flashy (Jul 8, 2009)

I have got the task of making the 'better late than never' Tribute video for those buns sadly lost in 2008.

This is the list I have from the list that Pipp and Minda had and also with a few more on due to posts that popped up after, etc.

HOWEVER, I also think I may have got some rabbits on there accidently.
*
Can you please look at the list and if it is WRONG for your bunnies (names, particular bunnies, etc), can you please post in this thread?*

I have pictures of all rabbits apart from the people I have PMed and asked for one. I am aiming to get the video done by the end of next week (laptops permitting) so the sooner people can tell me if I have made a mistake, the better.

Thanks  I'm hoping to do all your bunnies justice 

*list deleted because the formatting went nuts, please be patient*


----------



## Flashy (Jul 8, 2009)

Bunman David Lazarus 
12animalluv34 Sky 
12animalluv34 Snowflake 
angieluv Babette 
angieluv Gabriel 
angoragrl Lilly 
ani-lover Tabby 
animal ry Minnie's 8 new babies 
animal ry Sparky 
Atorres61472 Stewie 
b24karrot Scamp 
BabyBailey Willy 
Basil Sage 
bat42072 Blossom 
bat42072 Foster 
bat42072 Ivy 
bat42072 Taffy 
BEAUKEZRA Rosie 
Becca Frederick 
Becca Nibbles 
bellapsyd Frankie 
binkies Gravy 
Blumagic George 
Blumagic Gracie 
Bo B Bunny Wild Little Bunny 
Bon Gizmo 
Brooksey Minstrell 
bunbunbinkie Oliver 
Bunny Mum Bruce 
Bunny Mum Flo 
Bunny Mum Mia 
Bunny Mum Thunder 
bunnydude Amber May 
Celticbuns Cupid 
Cheryl Pippi 
Chikky Indy 
chinmom Sophie 
Conejtas Holly 
Crystalballl Bandit 
Darfi Prince 
delusional Rose 
doodle Snick 
Dragonrain Zeus 
edwinf8936 Bunny 
Emma Jean Milo 
Flashy Sweep 
FlopsnWills William 
FusedBrain Baby Bunny 
Gabby Brice 
Gabby Gabrielle 
gentle giants Ben 
gentle giants Big Mama 
gentle giants Lady 
gentle giants Max 
gentle giants Sammy 
gentle giants Toby 
GoinbacktoCali Fergie 
GoinbacktoCali Gabby 
GoinbacktoCali Lara Croft 
GoinbacktoCali Radagast the Second 
Gumbo1993 Gumbo 
Gumbo1993 Oreo's Kits 
hailiejade Tyler 
Hayley411 Zues 
Hazel-Mom White Chocolate 
Illusion Bugzz 
ilovetoeatchocolate Angel 
Iris the Bunny Lover Affia 
Iris the Bunny Lover Muffin 
irishbunny Alfie 
irishlops Joseph Francis 
Isaacsdad and bunnylady2 Isaac 
JadeIcing Halo 
jcl_24 Fluffy 
Jenson Jay 
Just Jack Pepe 
kathy5 Cocoa 
Kberto Dove 
Kim Alwood Babygirl 
kirst3buns Cadbury 
Korr and Sophie Sophie 
Krickette Bumper 
Lagadvocate Carmel 
Lagadvocate Charlie 
Leader of the pack Sidney 
Leaf Ansel 
Leaf Ibimi 
lilangelhotots Bizzie 
Linz1987 Dottie 
Linz1987 Pepper 
Lover_Of_Lopz Sophia 
LucyLocket Lucy 
Luvabun Pernod 
Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears Pumpkins 
m.e Rex Harrison 
magic_girl Little Bunny 
maherwoman Teeny 
maherwoman Velveteen 
maherwoman and TinysMom Dusty 
Martha G Mr. Daisy 
MggsRabbitry Cuddles 
Mikoli Ollie 
misplacedfarmgirl Prince Charming 
momofmany Otter 
momofmany Precious 
MPHF Gizmo 
Mrs PBJ Chevy 
MsBinky/Nela Sir Ashton 
MyBabyBunnies Reese 
NancyMcClelland Commmander Bun Bun 
NancyMcClelland Mr. B 
naturestee Gir 
Ofelia Bugsy 
Ofelia Hiccup 
Ofelia Littlefoot 
p1rat3 Clover 
Pandaboy Oliver 
PepnFluff Pepe
pigs4 Bugs 
pinksalamander William 
Pipp Dill 
Pipp Scooter 
Pipp and Aurora369 Jordan 
PixieStixxxx Baby Sienna 
PixieStixxxx Muffy 
pla725 Monty 
pla725 Peter 
polly Cookie 
ra7751 Miracle 
Raisin Raisin 
rbaker_86 Mr. Rabbit 
Ringer Brownie 
rmv1983 Fudge 
Salsagirl Meneer Jansen 
sarazwagerman Smore 
sdellin Cali 
Shootingstar Daisy 
slavetoabunny Billy 
slavetoabunny Bitsy 
SnowyShiloh Tallulah 
Stargazerlily Galaxy 
Stargazerlily Orion 
stephiemarie78 Coco 
TinysMom Hyacinth 
TinysMom Mochi 
TinysMom New Hope 
TinysMom Puckenny 
TinysMom Radagast 
TinysMom Runty 
TinysMom Sport 
TinysMom Taylor 
TinysMom Theresa 
TinysMom Tiny 
TinysMom Valerie 
Too many in heaven Lilli 
trailsend Smokey 
Usagi_Chan Usagi 
Wabbitdad12 and wabbitmom12 Barney 
Wabbitdad12 and wabbitmom12 Lilly 
Wabbitdad12 and wabbitmom12 Mr. Smores 
Whiskeylousmama Baby Button 
wordstoasong Honey 
wordstoasong Midnight 
wordstoasong Twilight

If anyone needs anyone added to that list please PM me (hopefully with a pic  ) by the 12th July (Sunday) because I'm going to start making the proper video on Monday.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for doing this, Tracy :hug:

Jan


----------



## Flashy (Jul 9, 2009)

It's really a pleasure and a priviledge 

Very sad though, looking at all those cute faces.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 9, 2009)

Tracy, that's so nice of you to make a video for our lost babies. I can't wait to see it. If you decide to add some actual video footage of some of the bunnies, I have a video of Tallulah licking everything like crazy that's adorable.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 9, 2009)

Aw, that does sound adorable  I'm only going with photos for this one. I'm sure you'll appreciate that with all those bunnies to get in and mention/show, its going to be a long one, and I want to try and make it fair for every bun and owner. However, if you wanted me to make you a special Tallulah video with video footage and photos then I'd be more than happy to do that


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 9, 2009)

Tracy, of course I understand  Just thought I'd toss out the idea in case you were interested. That's sweet of you to offer to make a Tallulah video for me! I would love to have something like that to watch and smile at.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 9, 2009)

If you want one then feel free to PM me when I have put this video up and we can have a chat and sort it out


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank you so much for doing this. It's very sweet. I still think about my Rosie every day.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 10, 2009)

It's so sad, seeing how many have lost their sweeties this past year...

Hugs to all of you/us...:hug:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 10, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> It's so sad, seeing how many have lost their sweeties this past year...
> 
> Hugs to all of you/us...:hug:


I know. Wow, when you see all of them listed like that - there was just too many 

Jan


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 11, 2009)

My name isn't on that list and I have lost Casper. There is a Rainbow Bridge thread about him.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 11, 2009)

Sorry Sweetie. I missed it because it was made well into 2009 (because obviously that's when you joined).

I can't edit that list, but you're added to my list now.

Do you have a picture of him you can PM me?


----------



## Flashy (Jul 12, 2009)

*bumps*

Last day to let me know of any changes


----------



## Becca (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for doing this!!!


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## irishlops (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks for doing this..
darn.. im on the vergre of tears.. all the bunnies.... all gone from physical form, but forever in our hearts..... but i still find it sad.
my list is fine... but 



:shock:
what about the 3 babies caramel lost!!!!!wait tahts 2009..
crap.:cry2 now i am crying......ssd: stupid memories i cherise


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 12, 2009)

That is really nice of you to do this.

Dave


----------



## Flashy (Jul 12, 2009)

I just hope you think these good things when you've seen the video.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 12, 2009)

Having seen the tributes you have put together for your own bunny's I know this will be great also.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 12, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Having seen the tributes you have put together for your own bunny's I know this will be great also.


:yeahthat: I agree. Sweep's and Summer's had me with the tissues out, there were so beautifully done.

Jan


----------



## ani-lover (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks for doing this yes our entry is correct let me know if you need any pics from me for anything


----------



## Flashy (Jul 13, 2009)

Aw, sounds like I have a lot to live up to then.

I've had to do it completely differently from Summer's Final Shindig and Sweeps' Celebration because of the sheer volume of bunnies we lost. My mum seems to like it though.

All the changes have been added in and the video is now being put together (I had done it in chunks up until now so that it would be fairly quick coming from today).

I hope it's worth the wait for you guys 

I have to be honest though, chokes me up every time I watch it and I keep dreaming about these buns. I guess if that's an indication of how much I've given to it and how good I want to make it, then that's probably a fairlyu good indication, lol.


----------



## irishlops (Jul 13, 2009)

awh, you are very dedicated to this, and i bet your own rainbow brigdge bunnies are binkying for joy because of this


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jul 13, 2009)

AWWW thanks flashy I am just seing this.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> I hope it's worth the wait for you guys


With your talents I know it will be.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 15, 2009)

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=48470&forum_id=27

Here's the thread


----------

